# Stockage iPhone et stockage iCloud



## todre80 (28 Juin 2017)

Bonjour à tous 

Ma femme a un iPhone se de 16go seulement, évidement il est plein surtout de photos et deezer.

Le stockage iCloud aussi saturé, j'ai pris ce matin un forfait iCloud 50go. Je voulais savoir s'il était possible de gagner de la place sur son tel grave à iCloud ? J'ai que que la photothèque était partie sur iCloud mais si je supprime dans la photothèque du téléphone ça supprime aussi dans iCloud 

Pouvez vous m'aider sur le sujet ? Sachant que là photothèque fait 5Go et Deezer pareil :/ 

D'avance merci à vous


----------

